# Orijin kibble



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I began feeding Orijin kibble a few months back. It is the most expensive of any kibble at $83 for 30 lbs. I started getting regular deliveries from Chewy online. Recently though a half used bag and become rather stinky. It just flat smelled bad which surprised me. Should I try and return it or get some sort of credit from Chewy? Or just say "lesson learned"? Kibble seems such a crap shoot as all brands seem to have issues. Paying more is no guarantee. Very frustrating!
Jcris
Well I just got offline with Chewy and have to say they were very responsive. They issued me a full refund.
Kind of amazing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Chewy has THE BEST customer service! Let them know! They will refund the food.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I just started ordering from Chewy.com so I'm glad to know how great their customer service is!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Chewy has the most amazing customer service ever! Definitely call them if you ever have any issues with anything you buy from them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is the sort of service that not only keeps an existing customer, but brings in a dozen more by personal recommendation! Well done Chewy!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

jcris said:


> I began feeding Orijin kibble a few months back. It is the most expensive of any kibble at $83 for 30 lbs. I started getting regular deliveries from Chewy online. Recently though a half used bag and become rather stinky. It just flat smelled bad which surprised me. Should I try and return it or get some sort of credit from Chewy? Or just say "lesson learned"? Kibble seems such a crap shoot as all brands seem to have issues. Paying more is no guarantee. Very frustrating!
> Jcris
> Well I just got offline with Chewy and have to say they were very responsive. They issued me a full refund.
> Kind of amazing.


One thing I would say. About any brand of kibble is that. Where and how it is stored, handled, both at the store or warehouse where you get it and at home can cause it to go bad. At the store where I worked our warehouse guys would be extra careful during hot weather to quickly get the food inside into the airconditioned environment. We would get pallet loads delivered onto a sunny loading dock and sitting in the sun is a very bad thing for food......so they would rush to get it inside. 

Also, be careful to store it in a cool place indoors. A friend of mine would pour half a bag into a plastic bin to store in the kitchen then the rest of the bag would sit in a hot garage in the summer until they were ready to use it. It would spoil. I suggested finding a cool closet, cupboard or cool spot in the basement to store it and they didn't have any further troubles.

I feed Origen and have not had a spoiled bag, so you might have just been unlucky with your one bag. Get a refund and a replacement bag and continue feeding it if your dogs have been doing well on the food.

Best of luck. Viking Queen


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

You also need to be careful about pouring food out of the bag and into another container. It's recommended to keep the food in the bag. When I fed kibble, I just put the whole bag of food into an plastic rolling bin with a lid and scooped the food directly from bag to bowl. That doesn't seem to be the issue here but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone,
I'll say it again, Chewy's customer service is surprising. A credit was issued without much question. Very surprising and encouraging. They definitely saved me as a customer. I really need to revisit a raw feed again. 
The storage of kibble at the store where you purchase is a good point. And one we as consumers have no control over. If the retailer is conscientious ( had to use spell check there, lol) then all is good. Otherwise you just never know. 
Have a great weekend everyone,
Jcris
Viking Queen,
I have switched from Orijin to Blue Buffalo. Mostly because of a need to save some money


----------

